# Sweating Surefire??



## Manzerick (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Folks,

I know I for one LOVE surefire and i get the feeling most on this sight do also. Does anyone have a favorite non-surefire light that is a "surefire type" that they love?

Just curious as to what is out there and CPF approved 


I'll start with my Q-3... Love it. Kinda like an L4 flood head and not too shabby battery life... Still need to try a RCR123a in it


----------



## greenLED (Apr 10, 2006)

Pelican M-series
A couple of the Streamlights


----------



## magic79 (Apr 10, 2006)

Golston 7W, Pentagon L2, Streamlight Strion and Scorpion.


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 10, 2006)

is the 7w as bright or brighter than say a U2 on high?


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe on www.flashlightreviews.com they answered my question in the new "FFF" section


----------



## Kelvino (Apr 11, 2006)

I like my VG F2 + G&P 3W LED. For me the closest to a real Surefire.


----------



## Galiphrey (Apr 11, 2006)

Pila's are cool. Visit www.jsburlys.com for Pila's. I'm kinda suprised GreenLED didn't mention Pila. 

I'm a Peak fan, myself; I think Peak quality is very good. Along the lines of your QIII, the Peak Carribean is popular here, for instance.


----------



## Manzerick (Apr 12, 2006)

I sitll can't get over the quality of the Nuwai Q3... for the price it's unreal!


----------



## Dawg (Apr 12, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> I sitll can't get over the quality of the Nuwai Q3... for the price it's unreal!


Thats just how I feel about my TM-301X-5. Its unreal! Cant believe how bright and homogenous the beam is. No rings, no artifacts.


----------

